# رحله مع بشاره القديس لوقا(ملف كامل)



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 مارس 2010)

*





*

*



*

*
من هو لوقا كاتب بشاره لوقا:

مقدمه عن الكاتب:*

 *اسم لاتيني ربما كان  اختصار "لوقانوس" أو "لوكيوس" وهو صديق بولس ورفيقه وقد اشترك معه في إرسال  التحية والسلام إلى أهل كولوسي (كو 4: 14) حيث وصفه بالقول "الطبيب  الحبيب" وكذلك في الرسالة على فليمون (فل 24) حيث وصفه بالقول "العامل  معي". وكان مع  	بولس  في رومية  حين كتابة الرسالة الثانية إلى تيموثاوس (2 http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlتي 4: 11) ويجب التمييز بين لوقا ولوكيوس المذكور في اع  13: 1 و لوكيوس المذكور في رو 16: 21.         *
*نجد  في القرن الثاني لميلاد أن الاعتقاد كان سائداً بأن لوقا هو كاتب الإنجيل  الثالث وأعمال الرسل- السفريين اللذين كتبا بدون ريب بقلم واحد (اع 1: 1)  الأمر الذي يساعدنا على معرفة الكثير عن لوقا من سفر الأعمال حيث يذكر أنه           كان مع بولس في  قسم من أسفاره بدليل استعمال ضمير الجمع المتكلم "نحن" "ونا" في وصف تلك  الأسفار (اع 16: 10-17 و 20: 5 إلى 21: 18 و 27: 1 إلى 28: 16).         *
*ويظهر  من الآيات أن لوقا التقى ببولس في سفرته الثانية في ترواس ورافقه إلى  فيلبي ثم التقى به في فيلبي مرة أخرى في سفرة بولس الثانية وسافر معه إلى  أورشليم. ويظهر أنه بقي في فلسطين مدة السنتين اللتين كان بولس فيهما  مسجوناٌ في قيصرية، ويستدل من ذلك أنه سافر مع الرسول من قيصرية إلى رومية.          *
*يعتقد  أن لوقا كان من الأمم بدليل أن بولس لم يذكره مع الأخوة اليهود بل أفراده  عنهم في رسالته إلى كنيسة كولوسي (4: 14) وحسب الأخبار القديمة أنه ولد في  إنطاكية سوريا وهذا ليس ببعيد عن الصواب ولكن سواء أصحت هذه الرواية أم لا  فإن اهتمام لوقا بكنيسة إنطاكية ظاهر بطريقة جلية فيسفر الأعمال (اع 6: 5 و  11: 19-27 و 13: 1-3 و 14: 26-28 و 15: 1 و 2 و 30-40 و 18: 22 و 24).          *
*على  أن زمن موته وكيفيته لا يعرف أحد عنها شيئاً. إلا أن هناك تقليداً يذكر  أنه مات في بثينية في سن متقدمة. * 


*أسلوب لوقا في جمع مادة بشارته:*


*
يسئلنا العديد من الاصدقاء  حول كاتبي الاناجيل و من يكونون هل هم اشخاص مجهولون ام كانوا معروفين لدي اناس عصرهم و هل هناك ثمه دليل حول وجودهم و حول كتابتهم للبشائر ام لا.

ما حدث مع القرآن حدث مع الإنجيل،  فقد جمع كثيرون أقوال  المسيح وأعماله. وهذا ما يقوله البشير لوقا في فاتحة بشارته:  إِذْ كَانَ  كَثِيرُونَ قَدْ أَخَذُوا بِتَأْلِيفِ قِصَّةٍ فِي الأُمُورِ   المُتَيَقَّنَةِ عِنْدَنَا، كَمَا سَلَّمَهَا إِلَيْنَا الذِينَ كَانُوا  مُنْذُ  البَدْءِ مُعَايِنِينَ وَخُدَّاماً لِلْكَلِمَةِ، رَأَيْتُ أَنَا  أَيْضاً إِذْ قَدْ  تَتَبَّعْتُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الأَوَّلِ بِتَدْقِيقٍ،  أَنْ أَكْتُبَ عَلَى  التَّوَالِي إِلَيْكَ أَيُّهَا العَزِيزُ  ثَاوُفِيلُسُ، لِتَعْرِفَ صِحَّةَ  الكَلَامِ الذِي عُلِّمْتَ بِهِ (لوقا  1:1-4). يبدأ لوقا بالقول إن كثيرين جمعوا  أقوال المسيح ووصفوا  معجزاته، كما سمعوها من معاينيها ومن خدّام الكلمة. و الكلمة  هنا تشير إلى  المسيح كلمة الله . ويقول لوقا إنه تتبَّع كل شيء بالتدقيق (على فم   شاهدين على الأقل كما تأمر التثنية 19:15 في عدد الشهود) ثم سجَّل أخباره  المفرحة  لحاكم اسمه ثاوفيلس .*

* 									كفاءة لوقا كجامع للمعلومات:*



*يقول الرسول بولس عن لوقا إنه الطبيب  الحبيب (كولوسي 4:14)  فهذه الشهادة، بالإضافة إلى الأسلوب الراقي لكتابة لوقا  باليونانية،  يعلنان عن درجة ثقافة لوقا العالية. وقد صحب لوقا بولسَ في مناسبتين  على  الأقل: مرة لفترة قصيرة من ترواس في تركيا إلى فيلبي في اليونان (أعمال   16:10-40). ومرة ثانية لعدة سنوات سافر خلالها مع الرسول بولس من فيلبي إلى   أورشليم، وانتظر مع بولس سنتين مدة سجنه في أورشليم، ثم قضى معه سنتين  أخريين أثناء  سجنه في روما (أعمال 20:6-28:31). وأثناء وجود لوقا مع بولس  في فلسطين سنحت له  الفرصة أن يلتقي بكثيرين ممن عرفوا المسيح، مثل يعقوب  أخي الرب غير الشقيق. ويصف  لوقا هذا اللقاء بالقول: وَفِي الغَدِ دَخَلَ  بُولُسُ مَعَنَا إِلَى يَعْقُوبَ،  وَحَضَرَ جَمِيعُ المَشَايِخِ (أعمال  21:18). ولقد كان يعقوب هذا يعلم كل شيء عن  ميلاد المسيح العذراوي، وكيف  عمل مع يوسف في النجارة. وينفرد لوقا بذكر المناقشة  التي دارت بين المسيح  وشيوخ اليهود في أورشليم لما كان المسيح في الثانية عشرة من  العمر (لوقا  2:41-50) وهي حقيقة يسهل عليه أن يعرفها من يعقوب  هذا.*
*ونقرأ في 1كورنثوس 15:7 أن المسيح بعد  قيامته ظهر ليعقوب،  ولا بد أن لوقا سأل يعقوب عن هذا الظهور وما قاله المسيح له  أثناءه.*
*وبالإضافة إلى شهادة يعقوب، فربما  كانت العذراء مريم حية،  ويكون أن لوقا سألها شخصياً عن الميلاد العذراوي، لأنه  الوحيد الذي أورد  كلمات الملاك جبرائيل لها: اَلرُّوحُ القُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ،   وَقُوَّةُ العَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذ لِكَ أَيْضاً القُدُّوسُ  المَوْلُودُ  مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللّه (لوقا 1:35 و36).*
*ولا بد أن لوقا سأل مئات الأشخاص  الذين رأوا معجزات المسيح،  أثناء إقامته مدة السنتين اللتين كان بولس فيهما مسجوناً  في فلسطين. ولا  بد أنه التقى ببعض الخمسمئة أخ الذين ظهر المسيح لهم بعد قيامته،  دفعةً  واحدة (1 كورنثوس 15:6).*
*كما أن البشير لوقا كان يعرف البشير  مرقس لأنهما كانا مع  بولس في وقت واحد. ويقول بولس في نهاية رسالته إلى كنيسة  كولوسي:  يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَرِسْتَرْخُسُ المَأْسُورُ مَعِي، وَمَرْقُسُ ابْنُ   أُخْتِ بَرْنَابَا,,, يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ لُوقَا الطَّبِيبُ الحَبِيبُ  ,*
*(كولوسي 4:10  و14).*
*ولقد رأينا في حديث بابياس أن البشير  مرقس كتب بشارته عن فم  بطرس. وبمقارنة بشارتي مرقس ولوقا نكتشف أن لوقا لا بد قد  اطّلع على بشارة  مرقس واتَّخذها كأحد مراجعه. وربما حصل على بشارة مرقس من كاتبها  مباشرة  أثناء سجن بولس. وكل هذه شواهدٌ تبرهن أن لوقا تحقَّق من كل ما حصل عليه من   معرفة بأقوال المسيح وأعماله من شهود عدول، كما فعل زيد بن ثابت ورفاقه  في تحقيق  صحّة آيات القرآن.*




*بشاره القديس لوقا:*

*كتب لوقا كتابين، الإنجيل المعروف باسمه، وسفر أعمال الرسل. (انظر أعمال الرسل). إنجيله هو موضوعنا الان.*
*لا بدّ أن نذكر، بادئ بدء، بعض كلمات في الرجل تفيدنا في نظرتنا السريعة  الى كتابه موضوع هذا المقال. لوقا هو يوناني (تسمّيه خدمة عيده في 18  تشرين الأول "جمال الأنطاكيين"، لعلّه كان انطاكياً من بلاد سورية)، ارتدّ  الى المسيح حوالى العام 43م عندما كان بولس وبرنابا يبشّران في أنطاكية. رافق بولس وعاونه في عمله. هو رجل مثقّف،  فقد كان يتقن اليونانية المتداولة آنذاك ويعرف الخلفية اليهودية معرفة جيدة  (هذا ما تدلّ عليه، على سبيل المثال، الاقتباسات التي أخذها من الترجمة  السبعينية واستخدامه الألقاب اليونانية، والطابع السامي الذي يطغى في أقوال  يسوع).*
*دوّن لوقا إنجيله ما بين السنوات 80-90، فقدّم تاريخ الإيمان والخلاص  بطريقة غنيّة وراقية. اكّد القديس إيرناوس أسقف ليون (+202) صحة نسبة  الإنجيل الثالث الى القديس لوقا "الطبيب الحبيب" صديق بولس ورفيقه (كولوسي  4: 14؛ فيلمون 24؛ 2تيموثاوس 4: 11)، ولم يعارض أحد، في يوم من الأيام، هذا  الرأي.*
*تدلّنا فاتحة الإنجيل (1: 1-4؛ انظر ايضا مقدمة أعمال الرسل) على أن  لوقا وجّه كتابه، الى عزيز بالرب اسمه ثيوفيلوس - وهي طريقة أدبية معروفة  في زمنه كان يعتمدها الكتّاب اليونانيون - وهذا لا يمنع القول إنه  وجّهه،  من خلال ثيوفيلوس، الى كلّ أعزاء الربّ وبخاصّة ذوي الثقافة اليونانية  الذين كانوا يعيشون خارج فلسطين. اعتمد لوقا، في كتابة إنجيله، على مصادر  موثوق بها، ويُعتبر إنجيل مرقس أحد مصادره الرئيسة (توحي كولوسي 4 :11و14،  وفيلمون 24، و2تيموثاوس 4: 11 ان لوقا عرف مرقس معرفة شخصية).*
*يمتاز لوقا بإحساس مرهف، وقد سُُمّي إنجيله "إنجيل الرحمة"، وذلك أنه  يُظهر فيه حنان الله الروح القدس.* *بخاصة       على الفقراء والخطأة والنساء  والأطفال الذين كانوا يعانون من ضروب الاحتقار في تلك الأيام. ولعلّ  مرافقته لبولس الرسول جعلته ينطبع على رسوليّة تقوم على تذكير القريبين  والبعيدين بوجوب حفظ كلمة الله والعيش بموجب مقتضياتها حتى يكونوا أعضاء  حقيقيّين في الكنيسة.*

*يبدو تصميم الإنجيل الثالث واضحاً في خطوطه الكبرى. فبعد المقدّمة (1  :1- 2: 52)، نرى يسوع في الجليل يعلن - بعد تمهيد سريع (رسالة يوحنا  المعمدان، معمودية يسوع وتجربته) - سرّه الفصحي (3: 1- 9: 50)، ويدعونا الى  أن "نتبعه" على طريق اورشليم (9: 51- 19: 27) حيث سنشهد، في اورشليم،  إنجاز هذا السرّ بموته وقيامته (19: 28- 24: 35). يمكننا أن نختزل هذا  التصميم الموجز أكثر بقولنا إن إنجيل لوقا هو رحلة الى أورشليم. هي رحلة  الفرح الأكبر الذي أعلنته السماء ويشعّ منذ بدء الإنجيل الى نهايته، فرح  يكمن في الإيمان بالله الذي - ونحن خطاة - تنازل وأحبّنا إذ غفر ذنوبنا  ومنحنا الخلاص، ويتجلّى في كل تلميذ أخذ على عاتقه أن يعلن هذه الحقيقة  الخلاصية في كل زمان ومكان.*
*كان همّ لوقا الأساس أن يتحدّث عن مجيء وثنيين مثله الى الإيمان بيسوع  الذي هو "ابن آدم ابن الله" (3: 38)، كما بيّن في نَسَبٍ أظهر فيه يسوع على  أنه الآتي ليعيد البشرية كلّها الى الله بعد أن يصحّح علاقتهم به، لأن به  فُتِح الملكوتُ للجميع. والواقع أن إنجيله يتوجّه الى كنيسة (أصلها وثني)  لم تستطع بعد - مع كونها قَبلت النعمة - أن تحدد موقعها بالنسبة الى العالم  اليهودي. ونرى أنها غرقت في عيوب جمّة، فقد خسرت زخمها الرسولي الأول إذ  فترت وأهملت الصلاة، وجحد بعض أعضائها وسلك الكثيرون منهم بروح فريسية  فاحتقروا الخطأة وتصرّفوا بقسوة مع المساكين والخطأة. هذا ما جعل لوقا  يقدّم المسيح - والنبوّة انقطعت منذ زمن بعيد - على أنّه النبي الجديد الذي  ينتظره مساكين الله في فلسطين، ولا يميّز في محبته بين يهودي ووثني.*
*يستعمل لوقا في إنجيله مفردات خاصة فيسمّي يسوع "كيريوس" (أي: السيّد او  الرب) الذي تفوق قدرته كل أرباب العالم - وبخاصة الأباطرة - وهم لا شيء  أمامه، ويسمّيه "المخلّص" - وهو لقب يفضّله قارئه على اي لقب آخر - الذي  "جاء ليطلب ما قد هلك" (19 :10). وما لا شك فيه أن إنجيله من أكثر الأناجيل  إبرازاً للمراحل المتعاقبة التي مرّ بها تاريخ الخلاص (العهد القديم، زمن  يسوع، زمن الكنيسة وإتمام كل شيء في الزمن الأخير)، وهو، تالياً  أشدّهم إعلاناً لآنيّة هذا الخلاص، فكلّ شيء يتم عنده "اليوم"، لأن كل شيء  أعطي لنا بيسوع الرب والمخلّص الذي ملكوته الآتي حاضر في العالم وفينا منذ  الآن.*
*لقد أنار لوقا العالم بالضياء لأنه أذاع "مجد الله"، وترى صلوات يوم  عيده أنه قادر أن يُصعد الى السماء جميعَ الذين يطيعون الكلمات التي  دوّنتها يده التي هي أجنحة يُرتقى بها "نحو عشق الله".*




*حول الانجيل الثالث:
*


*وهو  الإنجيل الثالث وقد وجه إلى شخص شريف يدعى ثاوفيلس يرجح أنه أحد المسيحيين  من أصل أممي. ويقول البشير في فاتحة بشارته "إذ كان كثيرون قد أخذوا بتأليف  قصة في الأمور التي تمت بيننا، كما سلمها إلينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء،  شهود عيان وخداماً للكلمة، قد رأيت أنا أيضاًَ إذ قد اتبعت كل شيء من الأول  بتدقيق أن اكتبها لك بالترتيب... (لوقا 1: 1-3) مما يشير بوضوح إلى أنه  استقى بإرشاد الروح القدس ما سطرته يده من ثقاة وشهود عيان ولأنه قضى وقتاً  طويلاً في فلسطين أثناء سجن الرسول بولس اعتقد الكثيرون بأنه على الأرجح  استقى كثيراً مما كتبه وبخاصة عن ولادة يسوع وزيارته للهيكل في سن الثانية  عشرة من العذراء مريم نفسها. ويعتقد البعض أنه ربما كان من بين "الكثيرين  الذين أخذوا بتأليف قصة" كاتباً بشارة مرقس ومتى. 
وتظهر لنا شخصية الكاتب بوضوح إذا تأملنا محتويات هذه البشارة وكذلك  محتويات سفر أعمال الرسل، ومنها ندرك أنه كان وديعاً متواضعاً وقد جعله  تواضعه أن يخفي نفسه وأن يسلط الأضواء كلها على المواضيع التي يتناولها  بالكتابة. 
ويظهر من أسلوب كتابته وكذلك من محتويات البشارة وسفر الأعمال أن لوقا كان  يونانياً عالي الثقافة. ويقر العلماء والثقاة اليوم بصفاته الممتازة كمؤرخ  ثقة يعتمد كل الاعتماد على ما يكتب ويؤرخ. 
ويستدل مما ذكره الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل كولوسي (كو 4: 14) على أن  لوقا "هو الطبيب المحبوب" الذي يرافقه وكذلك يذكره الرسول في رسالته إلى  فليمون (فلي 24) كأحد العاملين معه. أما أنه كان طبيباً ممتازاً فيظهر ذلك  من محتويات البشارة وسفر أعمال الرسل وكذلك من العبارات الخاصة التي  يستعملها في وصف حالات المرض في كتاباته (قابل لو 4: 38 مع متى 8: 14 أو مر  1: 30، وكذلك لوقا 8: 43 مع مر 5: 26). 
كاتب البشارة وتاريخ كتابتها: 
سبق لنا أن ذكرنا أن لمعرفة الكثير عن لوقا البشير علينا أن نرجع إلى  البشارة نفسها وإلى سفر الأعمال. وبالنظر إلى أن سفر الأعمال قد كتب بعد  كتابة البشارة بوقت قصير (انظر أعمال 1: 1-3) فإن تاريخ كتابة بشارة لوقا  يتوقف إلى حد كبير على تعيين تاريخ كتابة سفر الأعمال وبما أنه مرجح أن سفر  الأعمال قد كتب حوالي سنة 62 أو 63 ميلادية لذا فكل الدلائل التي لدينا  تشير إلى أن هذه البشارة كتبت حوالي عام 60 ميلادي.*
*
*


* محتويات البشارة: 
*
*
*
* يمكن أن تقسم إلى ستة أقسام: 
 (1) مقدمة ص 1: 1-4. 
 (2) السنوات الأولى من حياة الرسول ص 1: 5-2: 52. 
 (3) الاستعداد للخدمة ص 3: 1-4: 13. 
 (4) المناداة بالرسالة في الجليل ص 4: 14-9: 50. 
 (5) الارتحال إلى أورشليم ص 9: 51-19: 44. 
 (6) الصلب والقيامة ص 19: 45-24: 53. 
*


* بعض الأشياء التي وردت في بشارة لوقا ولم ترد في متى أو مرقس: 
يذكر دارسو الكتاب المقدس أنه قد وردت في بشارة لوقا بعض الحوادث التي لم  تذكر في غيرها من البشائر. فهناك ما يقرب من نصف البشارة خاص بلوقا دون  غيره من البشرين وتشمل هذه القصص الآتية:*
* 
1- قصص خاصة بميلاد يسوع غير ما ذكر في متى انظر لو ص 1: 5-2: 52. 
2- عظة يسوع في الناصرة لو 4: 16-30. 
3- مثل السامري الصالح لو 10: 29-37. 
4- مريم ومرثا لو 10: 38-42. 
5- مثل صديق منتصف الليل لو 11: 5-8. 
6- مثل الدرهم المفقود ومثل الابن الضال 15: 8-10 و 11-32. 
7- مثل الغني ولعازر لو 16: 19-31. 
8- قصة خلاص زكا لو 19: 1-10. 
9- اللص التائب على الصليب لو 23: 40-43. 
10- قصة تلميذ عمواس لو 24: 13-35. 
11- الصعود لو 24: 50-53. 
*
*
*
*
*
* بعض الخواص المميزة لهذه البشارة: 
*
*
*
*
*
* 1: إنه يؤكد تأكيداً خاصاً حقيقة أن يسوع هو المخلص الإلهي للعالم أجمع.  فيسوع هو الذي يقدم الغفران والفداء مجاناً لجميع الناس بغضّ النظر عن  اللون أو الجنس أو الجنسية أو الاستحقاق للخلاص فقدم الخلاص للسامريين  (لوقا 9: 52-56 و 10: 30-37 و 17: 11-17) وللأمم (لوقا 2: 32 و 3: 6 و 8 و  4: 25-27 و 7: 9 و 10: 1 و 24: 47) كما قُدم لليهود (لو 1: 33 و 2: 10 الخ)  وقد قدم للنساء كما قدم للرجال. وقد قدم للمنبوذين ولجباة الضرائب  المبغضين وللخطاة (لو 3: 12 و 5: 27-32 و 7: 37-50 و 19: 2-10 و 23: 43)  كما قدم أيضاً لقوم هم ذوو مكانة في مجتمعهم (لو 7: 36 و 11: 37 و 14: 1)  وقد قدم للفقراء (لو 1: 53 و 2: 7 و 6: 20 و 7: 22) كما قدّم للأغنياء (لو  19: 2 و 23: 50).*


*  2- يؤكد لوقا ويثبت إثباتاً قاطعاً أن المسيح هو المخلص الذي له قدرة إلهية  على شفاء النفس والجسد كليهما، وشفاؤه كامل للدهر الحاضر وإلى الأبد. 
*
*
3- يذكر لوقا اختلاء يسوع للصلاة، أكثر مما يذكر ذلك عن غيره من البشيرين  (لو 3: 21 و 6: 12 و 9: 18 و 29 و 29 و 1: 1) كما تتميز هذه البشارة بحثها  المتواصل على الصلاة (لو 11: 5-9 مثل صديق نصف الليل و 18: 1-8 مثل القاضي  الظالم). *
*
*
* 4- يظهر لوقا بوضوح وتفصيل عمل يسوع الفدائي الذي يسمو بالمرأة فيشير بقوة  إلى عطف يسوع وحنانه على النساء، على النقيض من عدم عطف كثيرين من اليهود  والأمم عليهن بل وخشونتهم نحوهن.*
*
5- يعطي لوقا مكانة مرموقة في بشارته لأمثال المسيح التي تصور بوضوح وجلاء  محبة الله الفادية (انظر مثلاً لو 15: 1-32). 
*
*
6- يعطينا لوقا في بشارته تاريخ حياة يسوع بصيغة شاملة واضحة أكثر من غيره  من البشيرين فيحدثنا في فاتحة بشارته أنه تحرى كل شيء من الأول بتدقيق وأنه  قرر، بإرشاد الروح القدس، أن يكتب بشارته بكيفية مرتبة منظمة. ومن يدرس  هذه البشارة من بدايتها إلى نهايتها يتبين الدقة والترتيب اللذين اتبعهما  البشير في كتابة هذه البشارة المجيدة.     *
*
*

* مقدمة في سفر إنجيل لوقا "Luke"*

*  	الإختصار: لو= 
** 	LU* 
* 
** الأناجيل الأربعة:



كلمة  "الإنجيل"  تعني بشارة مفرحة:" وهي تعبر  	عن رسالة المسيحية في مجملها بكونها بشارة ملكوت  	الله  المفرح.
ويسمي إيمانيا "إنجيل  	يسوع المسيح"  	مر  1: 1  	بكون السيد هو سر دخولنا إلى الفرح الأبدي إذ به ندخل إلى حضن الأب  السماوي.
ويسمي "إنجيل الرسل" 	2  كو 4: 3، بكون الرسل هم  	الكارزون بهذه البشارة المفرحة، لذا كثيرا ما يقول الرسول بولس " إنجيلي  ".


ويسمي "إنجيل كل الناس" مر10:13،   	مر15:16  بكونه الكرازة  	المقدمة لكل البشرية، لليهودي والأممي فتضم إلى الملكوت من كل لسان وأمة.
قدم لنا الوحي الإلهي إنجيلا واحدا "هو إنجيل  	ربنا يسوع المسيح" بواسطة الإنجيليين الأربعة، كل منهم يكشف لنا عن جانب  معين  	من الإنجيل الواحد وكأن كل منهم قدم لنا زاوية معينة حتى يعلن الإنجيل من  كل  	زواياه.


*** كاتبه: 


لوقا الطبيب الحبيب (كو14:4)  والرسام  	الذي رسم أيقونة  القديسة العذراء، وهو الذي رافق بولس الرسول في اسفاره الكثيرة  	(اع11:16- 2،20تى11:4) وقد تقابل مع بولس فى ترواس وذهب معه الى فيلبى  وبقى معه  	الى ان أسر واخذ الى روميه (اع30:28) ولوقا ليس من  	الاثنى  عشر تلميذا، بل هو  	يونانى الجنسية من إنطاكية لسوريا، ويقال رأي أنه من السبعين رسولا، وهو  أحد  	التلميذين  الذي ظهر لهما يسوع في طريقهما  	إلي عمواس (لو 24: 13-32)، فهو الأممى الوحيد بين كتاب الأناجيل وهو  الذى  	كتب هذا السفر  	وسفر  أعمال الرسل لشريف بالإسكندرية يدعي ثاوفيلس (1: 3)،  	وقد كتب بشارته نتيجة بحث دقيق بالإعتماد علي  	التقليد،  الى عزيز اسمه  	(ثاوفيلس).


** المكتوب اليه:



ثاوفيلس  كتب اليه لوقا هذه البشارة وسفر اعمال  	الرسل، وهو من بين الأمم الذين  	اعتنقوا  المسيحية،
والمرجح انه يونانى وكان  	شريفا وذلك يظهر من تلقيبه بالعزيز وهو لقب شرف كان يخاطب به فى ذلك الوقت   	أصحاب الرتب السامية (اع26:23،3:24،25:26). 
* * 
** زمن الكتابة: 



حوالى سنة 60 - 63 ميلادية ويقال انه استشهد   	اثناء حكم نيرون الرومانى.


** مكان الكتابة:



كتب لوقا إنجيله من قيصرية أو ربما من روما.


** مفتاح السفر:



" فقال له يسوع اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت  اذ هو  	ايضا ابن ابراهيم، لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يطلب و يخلص ما قد هلك "  (19:  	9 - 10).


** الشخصيات الرئيسية:



يسوع المسيح، إليصابات،  زكريا،  	يوحنا  المعمدان،  	مريم  العذراء،  	التلاميذ،  هيرودس الكبير، بيلاطس البنطي،  	مريم  المجدلية.


**الأماكن الرئيسية: 



بيت لحم، الجليل، اليهودية،  	أورشليم.


** رمزه: 



يرمز له بأحد الآحياء الاربعة التى تحيط  بالعرش  	السماوى وله وجه ثور.

** رسالة المسيح: خلاص البشرية.

** مادة الإنجيل: إهتم بالتاريخ.


*** سماته:



+ موضوع البشارة: وصف دقيق عن حياة المسيا  	الإنسان الكامل والمخلص صديق البشرية.


+  وجه هذا الإنجيل لليونان كرجال فلسفة وحكمة، لذا كتبه في أسلوب رائع  وعرض جميل استوحي منه كثير من الفنانين  	أيقوناتهم،   	تميزت كلماته بلمسة طبيه خاصة
.


+ قدم  السيد المسيح  	لليونان كصديق للبشرية، الذي جاء "  	ابنا  للإنسان " لكي يهبنا شركة الطبيعة  	الإلهية فان كانت الفلسفات والحكمة البشرية قد عجزت عن إسعاد الإنسان، فان  ابن  	الإنسان جاء ليهب الإنسان فرحا وتسبيحا داخليا لهذا بدأ السفر بالفرح  والتسابيح  	وختم أيضا بالفرح.




+ عرض لحياة السيد بطريقة تاريخية  إذ فيه  	تحقق الخلاص. وقد أورد الكثير من  	القصص  التي لم ترد في الأناجيل الأخرى يسنده  	في ذلك علاقته الوثيقة بالقديسة مريم.



+ إذ جاء السيد المسيح صديقا يسندنا،   	يظهر في هذا السفر مصليا في مواضع كثيرة ليعلن أن خلاصنا يكمن لا فى  الفلسفات  	بل في الالتقاء مع  	الله  (3: 21، 6: 12، 9: 18، 9: 29، 22: 39 - 46  	الخ).
 
​  
** محتويات انجيل لوقا: 



 1 * صار مثلنا (ص1-   	ص3)  ؛
 	2 * 
** 	جرب مثلنا (4:  1 - 13) ؛ 	 	3 * 
** 	صديقنا يشعر بآلامنا (ص 4 - 14 -  	ص  19: 28) ؛ 	 	4 * 
** 	الصديق المخلص (ص 19: 28 -  ص 23) ؛ 	 	5 * 
** 	الصديق القائم من الأموات (ص  24).


* 
*  	** 1* صار مثلنا:
**لكى  يتقدم ابن الله إلينا فنقبل صداقته حمل  	بشريتنا وشبهنا في كل شيء (عب 2: 17).*
*+ مقدمة (1: 1 -4) *
*+ الوعد بالمعمدان (1: 5- 25)*
*+  	بشارة  العذراء (1: 26 -38)*
*+  	لقاء  العذراء باليصابات (1: 39 - 56)*
*+ ميلاد يوحنا (1:  57 - 80)*
*+  	ميلاد  السيد (2:  1 - 7)*
*+ لقاء الرعاة به (2: 8 - 20)*
*+  	ختان  السيد (2: 21)*
*+  	دخوله  الهيكل (2: 22-39)*
*+ يحاجج المعلمين (2: 41 - 52) *
*+  	عماده  (3:  1- 22)*
*+  	نسب  السيد (3: 23 - 38)*

*	 	 	 	** 2* جرب مثلنا (4:  1 - 13):
 	 	+ إذ قبل  	التجسد  صار مجربا مثلنا حتى يعيننا نحن  	المجربين.
 	+ سقط آدم تحت التجربة فتحطم وحطمنا نحن معه  فجاء  	آدم الجديد صديقنا القادر أن يحطم المجرب. وبعودة يسوع بقوة الروح إلى  الجليل  	(4: 14) صارت لنا النصرة به وفيه.
 	+ حتى إذ أكمل  	إبليس  كل تجربة (4: 13) فلا  	نخاف مقتدين بالرب يسوع.

****3*  صديقنا يشعر بآلامنا ص 4 - 14 - ص 19: 28:*
*+  جاء السيد المسيح صديقا لنا يتلامس مع ضعفنا  	ويشعر بآلامنا:-*
*1 - انه صديق الكل وليس لليهود وحدهم: ها أنا  	أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لكل الشعب (2: 10)، خلاصك الذي أعددته قدام وجه  جميع  	الشعوب نور إعلان للأمم (2: 31 -32)، فقد شفي عشرة رجال برص ولم يرجع  يشكره  	إلا السامري الغريب الجنس (17:  11) شفي عبد قائد المئه (7:  1 - 10) تحدث 	عن السامري الصالح بأنه افضل من الكاهن  	ص  10.*
*2 - صديق للجنسين: الرجال والنساء، ففي هذا  	السفر رفع لشأن المرأة في  	الإصحاحين  1،  	2  فتشرق كلاً من القديسة مريم التي  	استحقت أن تصير أما لله، وأليصابات التي امتلأت من الروح وسبحت الله، وحنه   	النبيه التي سبحت الرب. وفي  	الإصحاح  7 نلتقي مع المرأة الخاطئة التي غلبت  	الفريسي واغتصبت بالحب مراحم الله وفي  	ص  8: 1- 3 النساء اللواتي خدمن  	السيد.*

*+  صداقته مملوءة حنوا وترفقا:-*
*1 - من جهة المرضي  	4:  38 - 40،  	5:  12- 15،  	6   	: 6 - 10، 19،  	7:  1 - 10،  	13:  10 - 12،  	18:  35 - 43 *
*2 - من جهة المربوطين والمأسورين تحت  	إبليس 4:   	33 -37، 6: 18،  	8:  26 - 36) مجنون كورة الجدريين).*
*3 - من جهة الحزانى (إقامة ابن أرملة نايين) 7  	: 11- 16 " فلما رآها الرب تحنن عليها ".*
*4 - من جهة الخطاة الساقطين والمحتقرين (دعوة  	العشار لاوي ص 5، قبول المرأة الخاطئة في بيت سمعان ص 7).*
*+ في صداقته اهتم بتصحيح الأخطاء مثل عمل الخير  	في يوم السبت 6: 6 - 9، الرد علي منتقدي يوحنا المعمدان 	7: 31 - 35 *
*مفهوم السلام (ليس علي حساب الإيمان  	11:  49 -  	53) *
*مفهوم الأخوة للبشرية كلها (السامري الصالح  	ص  10) الاهتمام بالتأمل في الإلهيات أفضل من الارتباك بالخدمة ص 10،  الهروب من حب  	المتكآت الأولي ص 14 *
*الهروب من رياء الفريسيين  	ص  11، الهروب من حرفية  	الناموسيين ص 11، محبة الخطاة لا الخطية  	ص  15، السلوك بحكمة  	ص  16، الهروب من  	العثرة  	ص  17.*


*
*
*  
+ يرتفع بأصدقائه إلى جبل تابور ليعلن مجده  لهم  	وينعموا هم بالوحدة معا حتى مع الراقدين في الرب 	(التجلي 9: 28 - 36) هذا المجد يعلق في قلب أصدقائه "ملكوت الله داخلكم"  17  	: 21.



 + السمائيون يفرحون بأصدقائه "هكذا يكون فرح  في  	السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب اكثر من تسعة وتسعين بارا لا يحتاجون إلى توبة"  	15:  7.

 	4** الصديق المخلص  	ص  19: 28 -  	ص  23:
+  كصديق للبشرية لم يستطع أن ينظر إلى أورشليم  	التي صارت تحت الهلاك بسبب شرها: بكي عليها 
 	(19: 41)  	+ 
** 	صعوده أورشليم ص 19،  	 	+ 
** حديثه عن رعاة أورشليم غير الأمناء  	ص  20. + فلسي الأرملة ص 21 (يقاوم القادة الروحيين  	الأشرار ويقبل تقدمة أرملة رغم ما يبدو علي التقدمة من ضآلة). 
+ حديثه عن الهيكل  	ص  21.
+  	الفصح  الجديد  	ص  22 " شهوة اشتهيته أن آكل هذا  	الفصح معكم" (22:15).
+  	الصليب ص  23.

5 ** الصديق القائم من الأموات  	ص  24:
+  	الرب  القائم من الأموات هو صديقنا شريكنا في  	الحياة البشرية.
+ يبقي بعد القيامة صديقا، فيقترب إلي  	تلميذي   	عمواس ويمشي معهما ويحاورهما بلطف ويلهب قلبيهما بمحبته ويناولهما  ويفتح  	أعينهما ليعرفاه.
+ إذ كان التلميذان يحدثان بقية  	التلاميذ  مما  	فعله السيد معهما لم يحرم البقية من التمتع به. 
+ ختم حياته علي الأرض بلقائه مع تلاميذه  يباركهم  	بيديه وهو يرتفع ويهبهم فرحا.



***مجمل  السفر:


- 1  ميلاد يوحنا المعمدان وميلاد السيد المسيح لو  	ص1- ص3.
- 2 تعاليم السيدالمسيح ومعجزاته الى ذهابه الى  	اورشليم في عيد الفصح لو4- 9.
3 - تعاليم المسيح  	ومعجزاته  الى ان  	سلمه  يهوذا  	لو10- 21.
4 -  	الآم وموت  المسيح وقيامته وصعوده  (22 - 24)  	.


__________________


هذا انجيلي المفضل في القراءه بعد انجيل يوحنا و سفر اعمال الرسل رغم حبي لجميع كلمه الله 



ايديكم علي التقييم بقي


و صلواتكم:94:


سلام و نعمه

*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع متكامل وشيق للقراءه 
مرسي يااختي الطيبه
محبة يسوع لترعاكِ ولتكن معكِ دايما 
تحيتي​


----------

